# enjoying my current setup, but want to change



## SamB (Oct 31, 2019)

so here is my current setup. LM GS3 AV (2009), which is fully rebuilt and powered coated black/ wood panels with a sette 270W. making amazing coffee and is really an end game machine. BUT since my moving from the states to the UK i want change. im think a lever machine with the niche grinder. any suggestions on the lever ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

have you got room for a lever.

cabinet clearance and can you plumb or not...

to make this thread quick advise you will get from the rest of the posts are

buy a londonium and the niche is not ag goodenough grinder to pair with it..

if what you have makes amazing coffee why go through the hassle of selling and buying, surely the end game is the drink, not owning stuff ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ps nice looking gs3


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Have you considered keeping your machine and upgrading your grinder first?

Although the niche is a good grinder and represents fantastic value for money, I had one running with the Londinium R, I wouldn't recommend it. The coffee wasn't bad, it was good but with a better grinder it can be great


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Fez said:


> Have you considered keeping your machine and upgrading your grinder first?
> 
> Although the niche is a good grinder and represents fantastic value for money, I had one running with the Londinium R, I wouldn't recommend it. The coffee wasn't bad, it was good but with a better grinder it can be great


 Understood, but which grinders to consider, to get the next level of improvement?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I think that would depend a lot on your preferences in terms of workflow ie single dosing or running a hopper full of beans. And whether you prefer flat or conical burrs.

Personally I've been enjoying the ZM  I guess my only other choices in a similar price range would be an EK if single dosing or a Mythos if running a hopper.(secondhand prices).

After that you're into monolith money and then you can pretty much have your pick from most grinders on the market


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Since dosing & conical burrs seem the best match for me so far... and a monolith would be lovely, but not in the cards.?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Deidre said:


> Since dosing & conical burrs seem the best match for me so far... and a monolith would be lovely, but not in the cards.?


 Maybe something like a motorized HG1?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Deidre said:


> Understood, but which grinders to consider, to get the next level of improvement?


 Might be best to ask how you work with your grinds. Looks like hopper on with beans in it but I assume it's the version that weighs the grinds. I've no idea how accurate that is. Maybe you adjust or it's accurate enough.

Some people use all sorts of grinder with the hopper on and accept the weight variation the timer produces. Some program one button for a very short grind time and use it to adjust the dose. Some trim the dose with a spoon.

Others modify various grinders for weighing in doses of beans aiming to get what goes in to come out. This involves puffs or air from a rubber camera lens hood and use of a brush. Some on say an EK43S use it like this without any modifications.  I don't like the look of what tends to come out but maybe it tastes amazing.

When flat burrs are used people reckon the bigger the better from a taste point of view.  I tend to not believe anything until I've tried it and will be modding a big flat to try it. Looks like it will be a royal.

Then Niche. It was aimed for weighing in right from the start. It retains a bit initially but after that what goes in comes out. Most of the retention is at the top of it's spout. I've found it best to leave it there - nearly 12 months now. If it's removed it slowly builds up again initially meaning that weight out has to be checked for a couple shots and 1 or 2 more beans may need to be added. I weighed it once and it was around 0.3g and mostly had to be poked out with a cocktail stick. No signs of any carry over when beans are changed. My 0.3g is probably rock solid now and would go that way pretty quickly anyway. It's very easy to change the grinder setting accurately. I weigh beans in when I make a drink. It takes me about 10sec. Some prepare batches into various small containers. The grinds finish up in a can. Some people stir them with various things but I currently don't. I shake them side to side a bit to level the grinds, place the portafilter on the can and do a rapid invert to tip them in. Then a bit of side to side shaking with the can still on to more or less level them. I may need to use the back of a knife to shift some high into the low area. Workflow I reckon time wise is similar to using a grinder with a rubber camera lens hood etc. I've tried Niche into the portafilter but gave up on it as more shot variation. I tried all sorts for a couple of months. I use fixed 30sec shot times though. With use things have improved further. It does take a while for the burrs to run in. I'd be inclined to say several kg. Normal for new grinders but drinks are acceptable well before that but at one stage static gets worse. Any clumping is extremely loose. As it is now I can get subtle taste changes by varying tamping pressure. I think that's down to it producing very fluffy grinds as tuning for the same ratio with a lighter tamp doesn't give the same taste. I also needed to drop my usual dose of 14g to 13.5. That made a huge difference.

John

-


----------



## SamB (Oct 31, 2019)

well yes I could keep the same machine but its 110v so I don't want to have a transformer sitting on my counter. I really love the GS3 and the consistent shot quality is amazing. I almost never have an issue part from dialing in a new coffee. I don't mind changing machines as I am now able to sell and rebuy (used) as a pretty high price point and not get burned on the cost of swapping. right now im looking at either a lever (LR or cremina) or a LM Linea Mini. all are great machine and work in slightly different ways. I don't think I can go wrong with any of these but it will all come down to price and availability (jan 2020).

as for the grinder, it is a sette 270W. the weight is never on point, but that's ok as I can just top it off 1-2 grams at the end. my biggest annoyance is the noise. it is loud, to the point of actually being to loud for me. the grind quality is great for its price point and it has allowed me to understand that the way I make coffee fits better with conical burr than flat. so I know I want a conical system in my future. I would love a monolith but the price point is a little high for me unless I can find a used one.

I think a happy medium is to get the niche for now and use it until a can get my hands on a used monolith.

sam


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You might be able to convert or get some one to convert the GS3 to 240v. Expensive machine and unlikely to sell well in the uk and if it was 240v there would still be a loss on selling. I don't know what's in the machine but probably a Gicar, expensive, maybe a control box - usually expensive as well, heating element, and pump. If it's not rotary cost of that to go to 240v wont be much at all.

I notice that Marzocco have an web enquiry form. Might be worth asking them what the parts needed would cost. Maybe they will offer a decent deal. I suspect this might be an economic solution especially considering a later resale. Used bits can still be sold to the USA via ebay.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

@DavecUK might be able to help a bit on what may need changing. The Gicar for instance might get it's supply from a control box in which case it wont need changing.

John

-


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ajohn said:


> @DavecUK might be able to help a bit on what may need changing. The Gicar for instance might get it's supply from a control box in which case it wont need changing.
> 
> John
> 
> -


 Not really LMs are too rich for my blood. Usually though it's not worth converting machines....better to sell it in the USA.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I would have thought that it's the sort of thing that (I don't know) £500 might put right. Not usually worth it but this is a £6K+ machine. The Gicar bits with buttons on them are rather pricey bought as spares but it wouldn't surprise me if it gets it's power from somewhere other than itself, probably a control box. Then there's pump, solenoids and heating element. It's a PID machine and I'd doubt if that makes direct use of mains voltage. Then a control box that may have a transformer and relays etc in it.

Getting 34 1/2 kg to the states safely could prove interesting. I think I would want a crate and plenty of packing. Maybe the base has fixing bolt holes.

John

-


----------



## SamB (Oct 31, 2019)

Yup, but just tickly it's not worth it I don't think. Or maybe I'm using that as an excuse to change out my machine ?


----------



## SamB (Oct 31, 2019)

but I have actually inquired about converting the voltage and below is their correspondence. FYI, taking pump out is no trivial task

In general you need to replace:
Pump motor + capacitor
3 solenoid coils (just coils - the valves stay..). 
2 heaters.

That's it. Obviously getting to the parts is some work. Took me 4 hours to do this. Now, with experience, it would take me less...

The 3d5 circuit board has to be wired for 220v. It is a header and you move one of the two shorts to the center. Discard or save the second short.

Also, obviously, buy the consumables like the Viton seals for the heaters, etc.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

At least it's doable without replacing too much. If you're uncomfortable doing it, it may be worth enquiring with a local service engineer how much they'd charge. Would probably be a good idea to descale while replacing the elements too since the machine will be apart.


----------

